# Culinary student's journal



## rander (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi gang!

I have been reading this forum for the last 3 or 4 months. There is a lot of good information here. I start culinary school Monday and am a career changer. If you are one too or thinking about it, I intend to keep a detailed log of how my days are of culinary school, interning at a restaurant, working my old job (the salary is paying for school), planning a wedding, saving the world, etc... I will try to stay positive, but you know there are those days...

www.xanga.com/culinary_life


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh yeah, "THOSE" days! 

Kewl journal Rander, I will be reading it. Thx!


----------

